# How make strings warmer ? and how make them smoother ?



## JPQ (Dec 28, 2010)

How make strings warmer ? and how make them smoother (=suitable more for background) ? and base samples are form Logic studio 9. what i mainly try make more suitable for some uses. and method is eq i sure but what are frencies for these uses.
Currently maybe best strings what i have when i forget Miroslav Philharmonik which dont need this kind process but they maybe dont mix well other logic sounds always and these is no velocity layers in Miroslav.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 28, 2010)

Way back when, Garritan Orchestral Strings included presets that monkeyed with a lot of different attributes, including EQ, attack, and maybe even sample start point, the net result was a very lush, warm sound. I think they even called them Hollywood Warm Strings or something. They used the same sample pool, and it was pretty cool how different they could make them sound. I don't know if this sort of exercise is possible with Kontakt (GOS was developed for GigaStudio), but I'd imagine it is. I believe you have access to all the same parameters.

Taking a stab - I'd use a three or four band parametric equalizer or multi-band compressor. I'd probably start with the compressor (or a dynamic equalizer, same basic idea) and apply some compression as well as equalization. I'd start with attenuation in the higher octaves, but it might also be necessary to add some emphasis to the lower mids.

And I'd experiment with the volume envelope... seems to me that live players will use different bowing techniques when they want to sound lush and warm.

If you have access to the SPL Transient Designer or something similar that might be another avenue to try.


----------



## JPQ (Dec 28, 2010)

i made simple tests and i found one way make them nicer for some uses i cutted much form 3.5 and 7khz with Logic EQ and this frequnecies are both violincello and cello i think but how much i cut depends it sound is cello or violincello if first one i cut less,and idea applies i think all other strings in logic set. and i mean basic eq which is all tracks allways... and why compressor helps? and how i know when values are correct or is true when sound right is right.
ps. envelope tip is nice i forgot it changes sound very much...


----------



## JPQ (Dec 28, 2010)

and i hope i can mix logic strings same niceway what i can use with mIroslav strings...(they dont need much work sound "nice")


----------



## midphase (Dec 28, 2010)

JPQ @ Tue Dec 28 said:


> How make strings warmer ?.



Put them under a blanket or buy them a space heater!




JPQ @ Tue Dec 28 said:


> and how make them smoother?.




Iron them?



HAHAHAHA...sorry...couldn't resist!


(I'm an idiot)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 28, 2010)

midphase @ Tue Dec 28 said:


> JPQ @ Tue Dec 28 said:
> 
> 
> > How make strings warmer ?.
> ...



That is so silly, and coming from a professional musician! Besides, I already tried it and it doesn't work.


----------



## JPQ (Dec 28, 2010)

I think we need special iron tool. but in fact any idea and i think idea dont depend samples becouse all violin samples come violin and in at least theory they have same kind frequnency spectrum with not big differencies becouse we know its violin... i am bit poor with english.


----------



## midphase (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok...all seriousness aside...

Have you tried using match EQ? It would seem reasonable to grab a snipped of a solo strings score that you like, then program the same phrase with your samples, and then use Match EQ to get you there?


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 28, 2010)

JPQ @ Tue Dec 28 said:


> and method is eq i sure but what are frencies for these uses.



Which frequencies to cut/add is going to depend greatly on what is already there and/or not there. Nobody can effectively say "add x-khz" or "cut y-khz" without hearing what you have and which lib you are using - not only stand alone, but in the context of your composition. Bottom line, is it is going to vary from lib to lib, and cue to cue.

That being said, there are a few things that you can do which work in a general sense.

Warmth: eq. Again, it varies, but generally speaking, you want to cut before you add. I know this is a long shot, but certain peices of analog hw can really help here, a vintage Pultec as one example. Furthermore: if cutting certain and specific frequencies might help - feqs that you are having problems cutting with what you have - try a linear phase eq. very useful for dialing in specific, exact freqs without effecting the immediate surrounding freqs.

Warmth: compression. Which one? Depends. Settings? Depends. But a good compressor can add "perceived warmth" by leveling out certain frequencies and taking some of the harshness away, especially in certain registers. A good hw compressor is a good bet here as well.

Smoother: compression - see above.

Smoother: _proper_ use of legato patches, if available.

Smoother: _proper_ use of overlapping notes. How much is going to vary from note to note and patch to patch, but overlapping notes can help smooth things out a bit.

Smoother: crescendo and dimuendo. When real players play real instruments for real ( :lol: ), they tend to cresc and dim almost every note - even if only slightly. Try cresc'ing and dim'ing notes in and out.

Smoother: extra reverb. The right reveb and the right amount can make a HUGE difference in smoothing[iò  ý   ä„¾  ý   ä…N  ý   ä…É  ý   äŒZ  ý   äŒm  ý   äŒî  ý   äŒò  ý   ä‘ù  ý   ä’  ý   ä“[  ý   ä“Á  ý   ä”  ý   ä”ú  ý   äšX  ý   ä  ý   ä£  ý   äž  ý   äŸ±  ý   ä 3  ý   ä ó  ý   ä¡  ý   ä¡„  ý   ä


----------



## wst3 (Dec 28, 2010)

rgames @ Tue Dec 28 said:


> For me, the easiest way to warm up the sound is to use a multi-band harmonic exciter. I use the one in Izotope Ozone.



A new homework assignment... I've tried using 'fuzz boxes' to change the perceived color or a section, but the results have always seemed to lean in the direction of brighter, not warmer. Gotta try again I guess!


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 28, 2010)

High shelf EQ. Take your bell to about 5 or 6k, then start cutting untill you're happy. This will take a bit of the treble and air out of the strings for a more romantic, subtle and warm feeling.

Other than that, get Hollywood Strings and use forth position and you're all good.


----------



## rgames (Dec 28, 2010)

wst3 @ Tue Dec 28 said:


> A new homework assignment... I've tried using 'fuzz boxes' to change the perceived color or a section, but the results have always seemed to lean in the direction of brighter, not warmer. Gotta try again I guess!


Most "fuzz box" modifiers are broadband - i.e. there's no way to add harmonics to just a single band. You want the harmonics for the meat of the sound (say between 200 Hz and 1000 Hz, it depends) but not towards the top end. Adding harmonics at the top will, indeed, brighten the sound. That's why you need a multiband exciter.

That's also why it's harder to do with EQ: you only want to affect the frequencies that are harmonically related to the music. Shelving EQ will raise or lower all frequencies in the band, including those *not* harmonically related.

rgames


----------



## JPQ (Dec 29, 2010)

this 5khz sounds good when i make my own tests and i mean these strings what are form VSL. Only ones what are suitable orchestral style in Logic. these pop strings and synth strings also work some uses.


----------



## JPQ (Dec 30, 2010)

Hardware solutions are bit complex. at least i get good results to my taste with this cuting 5khz area.


----------



## mattmurray8 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love using the waves puigtec to make strings warmer and smoother. Sounds really great. Otherwise, a hardware massive passive or the like would work very nice.


----------



## mattmurray8 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love using the waves puigtec to make strings warmer and smoother. Sounds really great. Otherwise, a hardware massive passive or the like would work very nice.


----------

